# Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?



## boss3D (28. Mai 2008)

*Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Hi,

Gestern habe ich endlich als einer der ersten den nagelneuen _Asus VK222H_ direkt von Alternate erhalten! Ich sage euch was, *der Bildschirm ist ein Traum*. Kurz vor dem Kauf habe ich bei meinem Bruder den beliebten und bekannten _Samsung Syncmaster 226BW_ begutachtet und der kann dem Asus in keinerlei Hinsicht das Wasser reichen!

Aber kommen wir zum Problem. Da ich noch nie einen Breitbildmonitor hatte, habe ich ein paar Fragen dazu:

*1.)* Die Standardauflösung eines 22 Zoll Monitors liegt normalerweise bei 1680 x 1050. Meiner schafft aber eine Maximalauflösung von 1920 x 1080. Wenn ich diese allerdings am Desktop einstelle, sieht das Bild leicht verzerrt aus > deshalb verwende ich lieber die erstere Auflösung.
Anders sieht es allerdings in Games aus: Dort wird das Bild mit 1920 x 1080 (16:9) völlig normal dargestellt?! 
*Kann ich also in Games bedenkenlos 1920 x 1080 einstellen *_(oder habe ich bis jetzt eine leichte Verzerrung übersehen)_*?*

*2.)* In manchen (alten) Games kann man keine höhere Auflösung, als 1248 x 1024 einstellen > NfS: Most Wanted. Dennoch sieht das Bild damit recht gut aus.
Wie man in NfS: Carbon höhere Auflösungen einstellt, kann man ja hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ionen/13921-nfs-carbon-1920x1200-spielen.html
*Was muss ich machen, um auch Most Wanted in einer Auflöung von 1920 x 1080 oder wenigstens 1680 x 1050 spielen zu können?* 

Danke für baldige Antworten im Voraus!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Eins möchte ich klarstellen. Auch wenn du in diversen Menüs 1920x1080 anwählen kannst, hab du trotzdem nur 1680x1050 Pixel. Könnteste ja am Wochenende nachzählen 
Geizhals-Link

Egal welche Auflösung - das ist ziemlich egal. Der Monitor interpoliert das eingehende Bild. Schädlich ist es also nicht.

Aber eine Frage: Warum möchste denn in der Auflösung spielen? Mehr Bildqualität hast du dadurch nicht. Sogar eher noch schlechter, wegen dem Aliasing was dann entsteht.

Oder redest du von einer XBox bzw. PS3? 

/edit: Aber ich sehe grade, dass du eine 8800GTS/320 hast. Mit den G80-Karten ist es nicht möglich die Art der Interpolation zu ändern.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Eins möchte ich klarstellen. Auch wenn du in diversen Menüs 1920x1080 anwählen kannst, hab du trotzdem nur 1680x1050 Pixel. Könnteste ja am Wochenende nachzählen
> Geizhals-Link
> 
> Egal welche Auflösung - das ist ziemlich egal. Der Monitor interpoliert das eingehende Bild. Schädlich ist es also nicht.
> ...



*Ich habe gerade das Gefühl, dass du nicht wirklich verstehst, was ich meine?!
*
*1.)* Dass sämtliche Hersteller lediglich 1680 x 1050 als Maximalauflösung angeben, weiß ich bzw. habe ich sogar geschrieben.

*2.)* Zwischen den Auflösungen 1920 x 1080 und 1680 x 1050 ist schon ein sichtbarer Unterschied! Zum Beispiel wirkt Crysis in der höheren Auflösung deutlich schärfer. Hellgate London hingegen sieht nur in 1680 x 1050 scharf aus. In der höheren Auflösung verschwimmt in Hellgate das Bild.

*3.)* Gerade das Anit-Alising wirkt auf dem neuen Monitor in 1980 x 1050 deutlich besser, als auf dem alten Monitor! Selbst ohne AA hat Crysis deutlich weniger ausgeprägte "Treppenkanten"!

*4.)* Ja, ich spiele auf dem PC_ (hole mir aber wahrscheinlich bald eine XBox360)_.

Bitte lies dir nochmal meine Fragen im ersten Posting durch und versuche genau diese (und nur diese) zu beantworten.    

Danke

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

zu1: kannst du, wenn du dann noch flüssige raten hast....

zu2: nfs unterstützt von haus aus keine widescreenauflösung, es gibt aber hacks dafür, musst mal googlen, man kann die auflösungen implementieren...


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



exa schrieb:


> zu1: kannst du, wenn du dann noch flüssige raten hast....
> 
> zu2: nfs unterstützt von haus aus keine widescreenauflösung, es gibt aber hacks dafür, musst mal googlen, man kann die auflösungen implementieren...



Danke erstmal!
Also gegoogelt habe ich schon, aber alles, was ich gefunden habe war eben dieses nfsmw-Resolution-Tool (das sich nichts gebracht hat) und sämtliche Foren, in denen andere Leute ebenfalls versuchen, NfS: Most Wanted in 1920 x 1080 zu spielen.

Für dieses Problem versuche ich aber hier eine Lösung zu finden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...nen/13921-nfs-carbon-1920x1200-spielen-2.html
*
Kann mir bitte noch jemand erklären, wieso alle Spiele in 1920 x 1080 völlig scharf und ohne Verzerrungen dargestellt werden, außer Hellgate London?*
Wenn ich dort die genannte Auflösung einstelle, wird erstens das Bild unscharf, zweitens flimmert es minimal und drittens passt sich die Frequenz im Menü nicht an die Auflösung an. _(Es bleibt 60 MHz eingestellt, auch wenn ich auf 50 MHz umstelle?!)_
*
Und wieso sehen alle Games (außer Hellgate London) in 1920 x 1080 super aus, nur der Desktop wird damit verzerrt dargestellt?*
Am Desktop muss ich 1680 x 1050 eingestellt lassen um ein "schönes" Bild zu erhalten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

das is mir selbst ein rätsel, weil es ja das selbe seitenverhältnis ist, aber den desktop kann man ja auch ruhig auf 1680x1050 lassen...


----------



## STSLeon (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Ich frag mich viel eher wie man mit der G80 GTS in der hohen Auflösung spielen kann


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

NFSC wahrscheinlich. Crysis...kein Wort 

Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht, wie 1920x1080 auf einem 22" besser aussehen kann als 1680x1050.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich frag mich viel eher wie man mit der G80 GTS in der hohen Auflösung spielen kann



Wie?
*Graka ins Motherboard stecken, Treiber installieren, Game installieren und Game starten!*  

_Nee! Ich weiß schon, was du meinst, aber der musste sein, da ich heute so gut drauf bin. _ 

*Die "Problemkinder":*
GRID Demo: Absturz durch Hardwareüberlastung
Company of Heroes (DX10): Absturz durch Hardwareüberlastung

*Kommen wir zum Positiven:*
Crysis (DX10, Very High + Mster-Config.): ~ 15 FPS
The Witcher: ~ 55 FPS
Assassin´s Creed: ~ 20 FPS
Unreal Tournament 3: ~ 75 FPS
GRAW2: ~ 25 FPS
sämtliche Half Life 2 Titel (Episoden): konstant über 80 FPS
NfS: Pro Street: ~ 30 FPS (geht ja nicht mehr durch FPS-Limiter, der mit dem Patch hinzugefügt wurde)
NfS: Most Wanted: ~ 100 FPS
Oblivion: ~ 55 FPS (HDR)
Gothic 3: ~ 45 FPS

*Eine kleine Überraschung gab es beim Testen dann auch noch:*
Hellgate London (DX10) läuft seltsamerweise in 1680 x 1050 mit durchschnittlich 10 FPS mehr, als in 1248 x 1024!   _(Insgesamt: ~ 45 FPS)_
Eine Erklärung für dieses erfreuliche Phänomen habe ich momentan noch nicht.

In allen Games außer Oblivion (HDR), Crysis (Mster-Config), Most Wanted (32xAA) und den Half Life 2 Titeln (16/32xAA) spiele ich mit 16xAF und 4/8xAA.

Also wie du siehst limitieren die 320 MB VRAM gar nicht sooo stark, wie viele Leute behaupten _(ich muss aber dazusagen, dass die Graka OCt ist und ich auch die PCIe-Frequency auf 115 erhöht habe, was auch für einen schnelleren Datenfluss sorgt)_.
Und da ich momentan sowiese nur UT3, Hellgate und Most Wanted spiele, bin ich mit der Leistung meiner Graka absolut zufrieden. In ca 1.5 Monaten wird sie dann durch eine HD4870 (X2) ersetzt.
_
@ <--@ndré-->

Dann frag einfach mal "ChayenneTurboS"! Der wird dir meine Worte bestätigen können._
*
Aber trotzdem würde ich jetzt gerne noch ein paar Antworten/Meinungen zu meinen beide Fragen in meinem vorigen Posting haben!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



> Crysis (DX10, Very High + Mster-Config.): ~ 15 FPS


Unglaublich 


Was das Problem ist. Die 8800GTS/GTX unterstützt das ändern der Skalierung nicht (siehe Screenshot bei 88GT).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz wichtig! Wir müssen unterscheiden zwischen 1920x1080 und 1920x1200.

Denn letzteres hat ja auch das 16:10 Bildschirmverhältnis und wird damit nicht verzerrt.



> Und wieso sehen alle Games (außer Hellgate London) in 1920 x 1080 super aus, nur der Desktop wird damit verzerrt dargestellt?



Ich würde sagen das es bei beiden etwa gleich ist, nur beim Desktop fällt es (wg. der ganzen Schrift) eher auf.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

1.) Ich werde dir bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal ein paar Crysis-Screens machen!   

2.) Hier redet niemand von einer 8800 GT und die 8800 GTS unterstüzt das ändern der Skalierung offenbar nur auf dem Desktop nicht _(> In Games ist ja nichts verzerrt in 1920 x 1080 und ich habe auch keine schwarzen Balken am Rand!)_.

3.) Nur keine Sorge wegen dem Unterschied! Ich bin mir schon im Klaren darüber, dass die Maximalauflösung meines Monitors bei 1920 x 1080 liegt.  

4.) Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass Hellgate bei mir verzerrt wäre? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich lediglich geschrieben, dass das Bild unscharf ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Zu 1.) Ne, ich glaub dir mal 

Zu 2.) Hast du in den Treiber diesen Einstellscreen aus dem Foto vorhin? Eher nicht.

Zu 3.) 

Zu 4.) Ich dachte wir reden über den Desktop?


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zu 2.) Hast du in den Treiber diesen Einstellscreen aus dem Foto vorhin? Eher nicht.



Wieso sollte ich den nicht haben?  
_(siehe Screens im Anhang!)_



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zu 4.) Ich dachte wir reden über den Desktop?



Du sprachst selbst von zwei Dingen!



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das es bei beiden etwa gleich ist, nur beim Desktop fällt es (wg. der ganzen Schrift) eher auf.



Zumindest deutet das Wort "beiden" darauf hin und so wie ich das verstehe, hast du mit "beiden" den Desktop und Hellgate London gemeint. Außerdem hast du das obige Zitat ja unter eine Aussage von mir, in der ganz klar Hellgate vorkommt, geschrieben. Aber ist ja egal!   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Ah sorry, habe im vorigen Posting die Screens vergessen.

*Hier sind sie:*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Also bin ich jetzt doof?!

Bei meiner "alten" 8800GTS/320 konnte ich im Treiber die Skalierungsmethode nicht ändern. Stand auch mal i-wo auf der nVidia-Homepage.


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Also bin ich jetzt doof?!
> 
> Bei meiner "alten" 8800GTS/320 konnte ich im Treiber die Skalierungsmethode nicht ändern. Stand auch mal i-wo auf der nVidia-Homepage.



Hattest du "damals" vielleicht XP?

Möglicherweise ist eine Änderung der Skalierung mit der 8800 GTS 320 auch erst mit neueren Treibern möglich geworden?!

Bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls!  

*Trotz Alledem weiß ich immer noch nicht, warum alle Spiele in 1920 x 1080 super aussehen, nur Hellgate verschwimmt! Auch, wie ich Most Wanted auf 1920 x 1080 umstelle, ist immer noch ein Geheimnis. Bitte helft mir!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Aribarambo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

das liegt wohl am neueren treiber dass es die einstellung jetzt gibt. es gibt sie ja jetzt auch endlich bei ati karten  

mein rat: lass es einfach sein mit der komischen hohen auflösung! 22" bildschirme haben nun mal 1680x1050 als native auflösung. wenn du ein besseres bild willst stell halt kantenglättung ein...
und du willst crysis nicht wirklcih mit 15 fps spielen oder? 

zu nfs in widescreen: guck mal auf der page hier Welcome to the Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



Aribarambo schrieb:


> das liegt wohl am neueren treiber dass es die einstellung jetzt gibt. es gibt sie ja jetzt auch endlich bei ati karten
> 
> mein rat: lass es einfach sein mit der komischen hohen auflösung! 22" bildschirme haben nun mal 1680x1050 als native auflösung. wenn du ein besseres bild willst stell halt kantenglättung ein...
> und du willst crysis nicht wirklcih mit 15 fps spielen oder?
> ...



*1.)* Nein, das liegt nicht am neueren Treiber!
Ich habe nämlich gerade eben mit einem Kumpel telefoniert, der ebenfalls einen 22 Zoll Monitor hat. Dieser hat gesagt, dass selbst bei seinem 2 Jahre alten Monitor die Auflösung 1920 x 1080 standarmäßig dabei war.

*2.)* Gerade weil ich ein besseres Bild will, stelle ich ja die hohe Auflösung ein. Was sieht denn für dich schärfer aus: 1024 x 768 mit 8x AA oder 1280 x 1024 ohne AA?

*3.)* Hast du den Thread nicht von Anfang an gelesen? Ich habe doch heute schon geschrieben, welche Games ich aktuell zocke und Crysis war da mit Sicherheit nicht dabei!

*4.)* Alle Spiele (außer Hellgate) sehen ja gestochen scharf aus in 1920 x 1080 und weisen auch keine Verzerrungen auf. Die Games werden in dieser Auflösung einfach schärfer dargestellt, als in 1680 x 1050, ob ihr es glaubt, oder nicht!

*Meine Probleme sind nur, dass Hellgate nur bis 1680 x 1050 scharf aussieht und nicht flimmert und das ich Most Wanted nicht in 1920 x 1080 zocken kann.

*Falls dafür noch jemadn Lösungvorschläge hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*

Zu Hellgate und MW weiß ich nichts.

Aber zu 2)



> Was sieht denn für dich schärfer aus: 1024 x 768 mit 8x AA oder 1280 x 1024 ohne AA?



Btw - es heißt 1280x1024 und nicht 1248x1024!

Wenn der Monitor *nativ* (!) 1280x1024 unterstützt dann bedingt 1280x1024.
Aber wenn er nur 1024x768 unterstützt werd' ich nen Teufel tun und die höhere Auflösung zu nehmen!


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Auflösung(en) beim Asus VK222H?*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zu Hellgate und MW weiß ich nichts.
> 
> Aber zu 2)
> 
> ...



Wie es bei meinem Monitor mit den unterstützten Auflösungen aussieht, habe ich ja schon zur Genüge geschrieben.  

Da meine Fragen weitestgehend geklärt sind, werde ich einfach Hellgate in 1680 x 1050 zocken, am Desktop ebenfalls diese Auflösung eingestellt lassen und alle anderen Games gestochen scharf in 1920 x 1080 zocken! Bei Most Wanted muss ich noch herausfinden, wie das geht.

Aber eine letzte Frage hätte ich hier noch:*
Wieso sieht eigentlich die Auflösung 1920 x 1080 in Games völlig normal aus, nur der Desktop wird damit verzerrt dargestellt? Es ist doch überall die selbe Bildfläche mit der selben Auflösung, oder werden Games anders skaliert/berechnet/whatever?*

MfG, boss3D


----------

